# Getting to 6.4a



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a DTivo (Samsung 4080R) and the drive finally gave out so yesterday I replaced it with a replacement drive from Weaknees. Actually I've had this drive for about a year thinking at the time the DTivo drive was going out but it turned out not to be so.

Anyway I installed it and I'm at 6.2xxx so I tested the phone connection and forced several calls to the servor and did notice it did download some data. My guide has also fully populated.

This morning I noticed there was "Service Data Download" at 2:30am but not sure what that was about.

So will I eventually get the 6.4a update and if so can I do anything to speed it up, or will I be stuck at 6.2xxx? I really miss the deleted items folder so evidently I did have 6.4a on my old drive.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

After you force the "daily call", if the Status changes to "Pending", then rebooting the DVR will install the new software. It can take a few days, though.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks sounds like you are saying I will eventually get the update, I'll keep forcing a daily call and see what happens.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Since the TiVo updates are no longer in the sat stream, your receiver has to download them over the phone in "slices". It could take 1-2 weeks to download all the slices. The phone call after the receiver has determined it has all the necessary slices will initiate a reboot/update which will usually take a couple of hours, after which you'll be on 6.4a.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

With the stream, I have not tested lately, but 6.4a has been loaded on receivers within the last 1 1/2 months.

Many have found success by waiting around 7 days after re-imaging and using this dial in number: 1-412-471-1103.

Good luck.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay I'll give it a week or two while forcing daily calls with my local number and if nothing shows up I might try the other number, I'm just happy to know I should be able to upgrade to 6.4a.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay it's been about 2 1/2 weeks now with my forcing daily connections and still no update, I even tried the Pitt # for a few days but it didn't make a difference.

I had read here that if the WeaKnee's replacement drive was considered a hacked drive it would never update so I emailed them with my questions and got a response:

Hi,
> I emailed awhile back stating that I had bought a
> replacement drive (over two years ago) for my Samsung
> 4080R Direct Tivo that I'm just now installing that has 6.2 software on it.
> I asked you if I would be able to upgrade to 6.4a but you said I would have to
> ask Direct TV but if I wanted to send it in you could do it for
> $30.
> 
> I have been told if your drive has a default DVR
> image it should upgrade on it own but if it has a hacked Tivo image it will
> never update itself because the hack prevents the software update.
> 
> So would your image be considered a default or
> hacked image?
> 
> Is there any kind Flag in there that basically says I already have the latest download so
> it ignores the call to initiate the download?

"It's default. But generally, with DirecTV units, each OS version is downloaded once per machine. So if you already have received the current version on your drive, you'll need to wait until a new version becomes available to see the 6.2 update."

So what do you think of their response and does it sound now like I'll never get 6.4a, or as suggested in another thread it will take several weeks so I just need to be patient and keep forcing calls? My phone plan has unlimited long distance so would you suggest using the long distance Pitt # or my local toll-free #?


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm trying to get a Hughes SD DVR to update also. About two weeks ago, I did a full reset and restore which left it on 6.2.

I'm making sure that it makes daily calls. It is doing "service downloads" every night which I'm assuming are slices of the software update. 

Not sure that it helps you or not. Maybe a full reset and restore might start the process off for you?

I had nothing on the machine, so it didn't matter that I erased it.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a Samsung Tivo as well. My software is 6.3e. I have tried downloading to get 6.4a as well and have had no success. The only reason I wanted 6.4a was for the DVR scheduler feature. Oh well, no problems with 6.3e though.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mccoady said:


> Okay it's been about 2 1/2 weeks now with my forcing daily connections and still no update, I even tried the Pitt # for a few days but it didn't make a difference.
> 
> I had read here that if the WeaKnee's replacement drive was considered a hacked drive it would never update so I emailed them with my questions and got a response:
> 
> ...


Sounds like if you want 6.4a you may need to send it back to weaknees and pay $30..Try the Pitt number again in about a month if it doesn't update then sending it back to weaknees is your only option.

P.S. you can also try and do a couple Clear and Delete too.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

andunn27 said:


> I have a Samsung Tivo as well. My software is 6.3e. I have tried downloading to get 6.4a as well and have had no success. The only reason I wanted 6.4a was for the DVR scheduler feature. Oh well, no problems with 6.3e though.





codespy said:


> With the stream, I have not tested lately, but 6.4a has been loaded on receivers within the last 1 1/2 months.
> 
> Many have found success by waiting around 7 days after re-imaging and using this dial in number: 1-412-471-1103.
> 
> Good luck.


Andunn27:try this number in Pittsburg,PA. it's worked for alot of us to get 6.4a authorized.Good Luck!


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I kind of wish I would have know about the clear & delete before I loaded all my Season Passes and recorded alot of programs so will probably wait now unless it never updates and I consider sending the drive back to WeaKnees. I had no idea at the time of installing the new drive that it wouldn't update or I would have sent it back then.

I really miss the deleted folder feature plus when you set a Season Pass with 6.2 it throws you back to the beginning of when you first started scrolling through the guide, I know with 6.4a it merely goes back to where you were.

Anyway I'm just waiting until DTV comes out with their new HD Tivo so maybe I can get by with 6.2 but I won't like it.


----------



## mxyztplk (Sep 28, 2007)

> Weaknees rep: "It's default. But generally, with DirecTV units, each OS version is downloaded once per machine. So if you already have received the current version on your drive, you'll need to wait until a new version becomes available to see the 6.2 update."


1. I upgraded a DirecTivo R10 using a Weaknees drive. Before the upgrade, the R10 was on software v6.4a. The replacement drive from Weaknees came with v6.2 installed. I was unable to upgrade it to v6.4a for several weeks, forcing calls to a local access number. The first time I forced a call to 1-412-471-1103, it showed "Pending Restart," and a reboot resulted in v6.4a being installed.

2. At about the same time, I purchased a used DirecTivo R10, to use as a backup. That system had v6.3e installed. I was unable to upgrade it to v6.4a for several weeks, forcing calls to a local access number. The first time I forced a call to 1-412-471-1103, it showed "Pending Restart," and a reboot resulted in v6.4a being installed.

Conclusion: Point 1 above tends to negate the quoted claim of the Weaknees rep. (Incidentally, when I called Weaknees last year, the rep I spoke to said that there was nothing that should be preventing an update to v6.4a, i.e., other than possible delays or other problems with the DirecTV update process, a statement that turned out to be correct.)

Conclusion: A major problem with DirecTivo update process is substantial numbers of update servers are failing to give "Pending Restart" and/or otherwise fail in their role to update downversioned systems. Forcing a call to a known good update server has worked immediately for many people on a variety of DirecTivo models, or at least has done so once the update has been downloaded to the DirecTivo (from satellite or otherwise).

The forced updates to v6.4a were done in November, 2008.


----------



## mxyztplk (Sep 28, 2007)

> P.S. you can also try and do a couple Clear and Delete too.


Clear and Delete seems to be a commonly recommended folk remedy for whatever ails a system. However, in the case of delays or failures to update to the latest software version (on an otherwise properly functioning system), it is unclear why it should solve that problem.

It is very evident that DirecTV has a major problem with its DirecTivo update process, apparently due to malfunctioning update servers. There is no indication that DirecTV is engaged in solving that problem, or perhaps even cares much about it, and/or is even aware of it. This is in the same vein as other DirecTivo problems in the past. Those of us with DirecTivos should simply be aware that DirecTV evidently considers us to be second-class citizens when it comes to support. I doubt that this will change with the promised future DirecTivo HD DVR (i.e., if and when it does eventually emerge).


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

Is the nightly "Service Data Download" that I see on my unit probably downloading the slices of the 6.4a update or does this "Service Data Download" appear nightly on everyone's unit and could be anything?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

"Service Data Downloads" are primarily Guide Data updates. It's not your software slices.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

So you really never know whether you are actually getting the software slices nightly over an extended period of time, or if you already have them but the update servers are failing to give a "Pending Restart"?


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

yes, if you already have them all, you can't tell. if you don't have them all, then the length of the last call is in the system info. downloading the slices involves longer calls --- i noticed one took 20 minutes.

use the pittsburg number for the slices and the pending restart.

i cannot believe directv won't fix this, or have tivo fix it. seriously question the wisdom of buying the upcoming hd directivo unless they convince me that they have changed their attitude toward stripping out features, delaying features, and fixing problems like the servers not updating receivers.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

volkl said:


> yes, if you already have them all, you can't tell. if you don't have them all, then the length of the last call is in the system info. downloading the slices involves longer calls --- i noticed one took 20 minutes.
> 
> use the pittsburg number for the slices and the pending restart.
> 
> i cannot believe directv won't fix this, or have tivo fix it. seriously question the wisdom of buying the upcoming hd directivo unless they convince me that they have changed their attitude toward stripping out features, delaying features, and fixing problems like the servers not updating receivers.


I would take a guess that the new HD DirecTivo with be broadband or phone authorized.


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

I changed back to the Pitt # but being stuck on 6.2 has now caused another issue, I live in the Central Time zone and my DTivo didn't switch to observe Daylight savings even though it is set to.

I've rebooted and forced several connections any idea how to get my guide to reflect Daylight Savings short of turning off DST and setting my zone to Eastern? I've read this is all because of being stuck on 6.2.

Would it do any good to call DTV with this issue I agree we are being treated as second class citizens? I would try one of their HRxx HD dvrs if they had DLB's, List Guides, and no limit on Season Passes but they deem them not important enough.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There is another option if you are adventurous. You can download a program called Slicer that will combine the slices and update your drive. But you'll need to get in on your drive, and that takes a computer with IDE drive support and either some Linux knowledge or the ability to follow directions very well.

http://www.dvrplayground.com/article/13324/The-Slicer---Instructions-and-Release-Notes/


----------



## mccoady (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a little over my head.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

mccoady said:


> I changed back to the Pitt # but being stuck on 6.2 has now caused another issue, I live in the Central Time zone and my DTivo didn't switch to observe Daylight savings even though it is set to.
> 
> I've rebooted and forced several connections any idea how to get my guide to reflect Daylight Savings short of turning off DST and setting my zone to Eastern? I've read this is all because of being stuck on 6.2.
> 
> Would it do any good to call DTV with this issue I agree we are being treated as second class citizens? I would try one of their HRxx HD dvrs if they had DLB's, List Guides, and no limit on Season Passes but they deem them not important enough.


DirecTV's DVR+ HR2xs and R22s have a list guide.When your in the grid guide you highlight the channel(all the way to the left) and press Info.:sure:

Even though the HR2xs and R22s don't have DLB yet,there is something good about having a 90 minute live buffer and the workaround where you record one channel(just press R once) then go into list and play then jump back and forth with the PREV button is at the least an effort to appease the DLB supporters.Is it the same? no.But at the least DirecTV is making the effort.

The only way at this time to expand Season Passes is to run two(2) HR2xs or R22s on one HDTV.Then that doubles your live buffer,recording time and Season Passes.

P.S.Plus you only have to press the Info button twice to see the First Air Date.I'm trying to convince them to get it down to one Info button press.

Also the HR2xs and R22s are updated over the satellite automatically or you can force update them.:sure:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm sorry, but where you pickup the umm ... lie ?

The update (slices) in a stream [PID 0x3f2, 100 Kbps] off tp27 101W !

I can measure interval for full download, but it wouldn't be that long as ppl thinking.



IIP said:


> *Since the TiVo updates are no longer in the sat stream*, your receiver has to download them over the phone in "slices". It could take 1-2 weeks to download all the slices. The phone call after the receiver has determined it has all the necessary slices will initiate a reboot/update which will usually take a couple of hours, after which you'll be on 6.4a.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

P Smith said:


> The update (slices) in a stream [PID 0x3f2, 100 Kbps] off tp27 101W !


Where did you get that info, Lyngsat? If so, their info is user provided, and may not be up to date.

It is difficult to know this stuff w/ certainty, especially to the point of calling something a lie.

It is possible for both statments to be true --- i.e., the update to 6.4a may be on 101, but the older firmware on the directivo's cannot use them.

My testing, though not infallible, is that the update came from the stream beginning in April 2008, but stopped coming down in June 2008. If you were like me, and had a receiver that had been in a closet for several years, and brought out after June 2008, then the only way I was able to receive the update was (1) via telephone calls to the tivo maintained LOCAL servers, and (2) having to call the pittsburgh number to recognize the existence of all the slices and trigger the flag in the receiver to do a update 'Pending Restart.'

Note, this was my experience, and it may be true that other TIVO servers would do the 'Pending Restart,' I don't know about them.

I infer that the slices came to my receiver via the phone line due to the length of the phone calls were rather longer, up to the point where I presumably had all the slices, at which point the calls were much briefer. Yet the Pending Restart message never came until calling the pittsburgh tivo server.

YMMV


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

From the stream. I'll post a log for you in a few hours.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

P Smith said:


> From the stream. I'll post a log for you in a few hours.


Very good.

It is possible that D* added it back to the stream recently, or fixed whatever problem caused receivers not to receive the update from the stream after June 2008, or nothing has changed and that the existence of the update in the stream (proven by your log of the stream) doesn't mean that receivers can download the update from the stream.

I'm not entirely a crumudgeon, however. I would accept the testimonial of a user who says that they got their receiver updated from the stream (no phone line connected), until they connected the receiver to a phone line and did one brief (no slices downloading over phone) phone call to initiate the flag to the receiver to update the firmware 'Pending Restart.'

There are a lot of possibilities here. People are just trying to help others.

BTW, I am impressed w/ ne1 logging (passivley, no doubt) the D* stream these days. A salute to you!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I see it one full spool taking 17...18 minutes:

00004937	2:17:53 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000000	
00004938	2:17:54 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000001	
00004939	2:17:54 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000002	
00004940	2:17:54 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000003	
00004941	2:17:55 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000004	
00004943	2:17:55 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000001/00000005	
00004944	2:17:55 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000001/00000006	
......
00008275	2:35:00 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C05	
00008276	2:35:01 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C06	
00008277	2:35:01 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C07	
00008278	2:35:01 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000000	
00008279	2:35:02 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000001	
00008280	2:35:02 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000002	
00008281	2:35:02 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000003

Perhaps there're more then one version - see below other max segment number - 0xA60:
00046686	5:52:10 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C05	
00046687	5:52:10 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C06	
00046688	5:52:10 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000AC9/00000C07	
00046690	5:52:11 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000000	
00046691	5:52:11 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000001	
00046692	5:52:11 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000002	
00046693	5:52:12 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000003	
00046694	5:52:12 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000004	
....
00051561	6:17:12 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000A60/00000B8C	
00051562	6:17:13 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000A60/00000B8D	
00051563	6:17:13 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000A60/00000B8E	
00051564	6:17:13 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000A60/00000B8F	
00051565	6:17:14 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000000	
00051566	6:17:14 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000001	
00051567	6:17:15 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000002	
00051568	6:17:15 PM	[1372] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000000/00000003

I recall seen the data during a last few years - perhaps I posted that or did ask local Mods about it ...


----------



## mxyztplk (Sep 28, 2007)

> My testing, though not infallible, is that the update came from the stream beginning in April 2008, but stopped coming down in June 2008.


I updated a (backup) DirecTivo R10 to v6.4a from v6.3e in November, 2008. I believe the unit did not have v6.4a pending on the hard drive prior to November, and then received it from satellite in November, for a number of reasons:
- The unit was not in service for a very extended period of time prior to the update.
- When I activated the unit in roughly September, 2008, I connected it for a short time, tried forcing a call to a local access number, had no success in forcing an update, and deactivated it.
- A few months later, I had success in updating another R10 via the Pittsburg number. So I tried forcing an update on the backup R10 via the Pittsburg number. I did not immediately succeed; however, I expected that, inasmuch as the backup R10 had not been connected to the dish for very long (a few hours), too brief a time for the update to have been received from satellite under normal circumstances.
- I therefore left it connected to the dish for about 3 days, and then again forced a call to the Pittsburg number. I immediately got a "Pending Restart."
- The R10 was not connected to the phone line in the interim.

This process was much the same as what I experienced with another R10 that I had in regular service, but for which I had upgraded the hard drive, and tried to update to v6.4a for several weeks, unsuccessfully, until I tried the Pittsburg number, also in November, 2008.

So, my conclusion is that the DirecTivo R10 was receiving its v6.4a update from satellite, at least as recently as November, 2008.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1885794#post1885794


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For me it wasn't that hard to say - the spool is there for last few years.
As to real device upgrade, you're guys the owners.


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

mxyztplk said:


> I updated a (backup) DirecTivo R10 to v6.4a from v6.3e in November, 2008. I believe the unit did not have v6.4a pending on the hard drive prior to November, and then received it from satellite in November, for a number of reasons:
> - The unit was not in service for a very extended period of time prior to the update.
> - When I activated the unit in roughly September, 2008, I connected it for a short time, tried forcing a call to a local access number, had no success in forcing an update, and deactivated it.
> - A few months later, I had success in updating another R10 via the Pittsburg number. So I tried forcing an update on the backup R10 via the Pittsburg number. I did not immediately succeed; however, I expected that, inasmuch as the backup R10 had not been connected to the dish for very long (a few hours), too brief a time for the update to have been received from satellite under normal circumstances.
> ...


The witness has appeared. Thankyou. This info does not comport with my model. My model needs reworking.

Why are things so complicated?

Going back into my shell.

Goodbye.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there any key sequence by remote to force Tivo models accept current SW ? Like we're using for newest models - 02468.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No. The only way a DirecTiVo will update the software is if it has all of the slices on the hard drive already, and then calls in to a TiVo server and gets the "approved for update" message, which initiates the update/restart. And there's been a problem with many of the TiVo servers apparently not sending the message even when all the slices are there, which has resulted in people having to change their TiVos to call in to specific servers that are known to work properly.

I don't have access to the stream information (and would be interested in learning what you're doing), but I too put a freshly rebuilt 6.2 TiVo online in August or September and it was not getting slices from the sat stream, so for some period, they apparently weren't there. I guess DirecTV has put them back online.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I told a few times - those 'slices' ie Tivo software presents in a stream for last few years. I saw it.


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> As I told a few times - those 'slices' ie Tivo software presents in a stream for last few years. I saw it.


I replaced a drive on an old SD Tivo (Philips or Hughes) and made multiple daily calls to the Kansas City numbers for weeks until I gave up...then one day, 6.4a magically appeared! Don't give up faith. Keep the phone line connected, force daily calls and be patient.

I also called TiVo and attempted to have them force the update, but apparently they don't have access to the DTV data stream (but since then a new agreement has been signed and maybe that has changed...) - it may be possible that they can flag your unit, but I doubt it. I think this just takes time. Back in November, it was a priority update, and now it appears that it isn't a priority anymore.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IIP said:


> ...
> I don't have access to the stream information (and would be interested in learning what you're doing), ...


We did discuss a couple times the process when it came to question what is spooling from sats: 
- CE and regular software - see Doug Brott posts and his site www.redh.com/dtv, 
- Advanced Program Guide [APG] - sat/tpn/ch map - see gct and Sixto threads.

In short: PC, Windows XP, TSReaderLite (www.coolstf.com), PCI DVB-S card TH1020a, that PID from a post above and hexedit program to view bin files. Plus your free time and ability to think .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

IIP said:


> ...The only way a DirecTiVo will update the software is if it has all of the slices on the hard drive already, ...


Is there a way to manually drop all slices to certain folder of the disk if it connected to PC/Linux ? Taking them from Internet [Tivo server(s)] ? Or direct copy from your friend's DTVTivo disk ?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm sure you can, BUT you have to make sure you have the right slices for your model, and there are a bunch of different models. For example, Samsung made 3 of the Series 2 DirecTiVos. The 80 and 120 GB versions use the same software, but the 40 GB version uses a different version. And there are several versions for each of the Hughes, RCA, and DirecTV-branded Series II models. And those are all different from the Series I models, which is another 7-8 versions.

Lovely system, huh?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, ask that Tivo lovers.


----------



## su_A_ve (Sep 27, 2007)

Had an HDVR2 plugged back in a month or so ago, and it has 6.2. Problem is this models don't like vonage (had no problem with R10). So got a serial null modem cable and no problems doing a daily call via serial PPP.

But I'm still not getting 6.4. Might have to bring the unit over to a landline and try the Pitt number.

Or make another serial cable (straight) and use an external modem...


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

IIP said:


> I'm sure you can, BUT you have to make sure you have the right slices for your model, and there are a bunch of different models. For example, Samsung made 3 of the Series 2 DirecTiVos. The 80 and 120 GB versions use the same software, but the 40 GB version uses a different version. And there are several versions for each of the Hughes, RCA, and DirecTV-branded Series II models. And those are all different from the Series I models, which is another 7-8 versions.
> 
> Lovely system, huh?


Is this any different than all of the different versions of software running on the current HRXX, RXX, and HXX series boxes?

Plus, all of those software versions for the different DirecTivo boxes are identical anyway. They can be swapped onto a mis-matched unit (except the R10 & HR10-250) and still run just fine.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Took my Tivo to my friends house since I couldn't get through on my Vonage line. Updated to 6.4a in right away and took about 30 minutes to install. I really like the recently deleted folder and the ability to set programming up on-line and through my ipod!


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

tomkarl said:


> I'm trying to get a Hughes SD DVR to update also. About two weeks ago, I did a full reset and restore which left it on 6.2.
> 
> I'm making sure that it makes daily calls. It is doing "service downloads" every night which I'm assuming are slices of the software update.
> 
> ...


Finally, this box got to 6.4 It's been literally 4 months! I was forcing daily calls about three or four times a week.

So my advice would be, hang in there, it'll happen eventually.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

6.4a still spooling at tp27 101W


----------



## larryk (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR10-250 updated to 6.4a yesterday, after I forced a call...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I caked a new drive a week ago. Seagate sent me a new 750gig after one bit the dust after a year. I noticed a whole slew of new dial in numbers for TiVo, and for the first time ever there was a new dial in number for my city.

You guys out there may want to check your dial in number lists for updates.


----------

